
Show HN: Generate a Secure Password with a Sharable Link - kesara9
https://password.devro.club/
======
stockkid
Cool, thanks for sharing.

1\. Why did you choose to use react? As far as I can see, this seems to be
just a one html page?

2\. What are the use cases?

------
retpirato
who would you want to share a password that you created with and if you did
why not send it to them in an email, instead of a link that would be
(potentially) accessible to anyone who got that url?

~~~
methodOfPayment
Emailing a password in plain-text doesn’t solve that problem either.

Even if a random user guesses the uuid string, there isn’t an easy way to tie
it back to a particular individual.

